# running linux on PDA

## c-man

Is there a way to install linux inti a PDA?

----------

## Headrush

Which PDA? 

Some are already running Linux. (OpenZaurus for Zauruses of course  :Smile:  )

----------

## urbanomad

How about a Palm TX? Nice piece of hardware.

I've considered buying a Zaurus myself, but Sharp stopped making them, and that makes a hands-on trial almost impossible, so I don't really know how well it would work for me.

You'd think there would be more people putting out linux palms. The Nokia 770 would make a great palm if it had come with some sort of actual pda software.

On a related note, how hard is it to sync pdas with linux? Particularly Palm brand pdas.

----------

## Headrush

 *urbanomad wrote:*   

> How about a Palm TX?

 

Check out this: http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/SupportedHandheldSummary

Doesn't look like it runs Opie yet, but site might give links to GPE or another DE that works on your PDA.

----------

## phsdv

 *urbanomad wrote:*   

> How about a Palm TX?

 Download the garux file + root.ext from http://mem0.com/ put it on your SD card. Launch garux on your palm and you have linux + gpe running on your TX. Not everything is working yet, but it is getting there!

Someone is working on getting Gentoo working on linux-palm, see this thread[hackndev.com]

----------

## mem0

My site (http://mem0.com) is for Palm TX users, I have a tx and work on the port. 

The main palm linux site (that i use and is the basis of the stuff on my site) is

http://www.hackndev.com has linux ports for pretty much all other ARM based palms(T|T3, Lifedrive, T|T2, Zire, etc.), downloads, and active boards.

----------

## cylgalad

PalmOS 6 has been scraped in favor of a Linux-based OS "Access Linux Platform"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As you may be aware, last November, PalmSource (NASDAQ: PSRC), provider of Palm OS®, a leading operating system powering next-generation phones and mobile devices, was acquired by ACCESS Co., Ltd., (Tokyo Stock Exchange: 4813) [...] 
> 
>  Going forward, ACCESS remains fully committed to supporting developers on the Palm OS Garnet platform, and the Developer Programs team will continue to provide developer support for Palm OS Garnet throughout its lifecycle. In addition, at the recent 3GSM wireless show in Barcelona, PalmSource announced its new, next-generation operating system--ACCESS Linux Platform (ALP). Some details on ALP: 
> ...

 

----------

## urbanomad

Too bad Palm hasn't actually said they're interested in Palm OS's new linux based OS. When I talked to Palm Source at Linuxworld this year, they told me Palm had not officially said they were planning on building any hardware on their new linux based OS. He said there would be devices using their linux based OS by 2007, but he couldn't give me any specific names. I'm very skeptical as to whether Palm will actually use it, seeing as how their last Treo shipped with Windows as the OS, and there have been rumblings in the industry that Palm is changing their focus from PDAs to smartphones.

----------

## hamletmun

We will not give up.

Picture of PalmOS LifeDrive with Linux

http://hackndev.com/palm/ld

Wiki page about status, howtos, etc.

http://wiki.hackndev.com/index.php?title=LifeDrive

----------

